# How to get an opiate high from Tramadol 50's



## thomwin

I've got a handful of 50's, but, damn they barely make a good pain reliever

These are brand new.  I've never taken over 100mg

People like these?


----------



## onuki

It's said that Tramadol is only good for opiate-naive people, but I know many people who like them.

My friends usually take 3-4, 150mg-200mg to get the best high, if you haven't used them before, you won't need a higher dosage. Also I believe going over 300mg increases risk of seizure.

But if you see my thread on a few threads down, you will see why I donot like Tramadol, they make me feel like shit! Don't mess with these!

Good luck!


----------



## Sprout

As previously said, just pop 2 to begin with, and increase from there - once you get over 200mg I'd advise splitting them in halves, to reduce the aforementioned seizure rsik.


----------



## WorldWarMe

Do not go above 400mg within 24 hours without an anti-convulsant (a benzo, lorazepam or temazepam for example) because it increases the risk of siezures.

With that said, take about 100-150mg your first time. If you like it, stay at that level. If you don't, wait 24 hours and try 250mg.


----------



## Pillthrill

Some people can get high off of them and some people can't the only way to know is to try it. 
For more info please see the Official Tramadol thread.


----------



## WorldWarMe

Pillthrill said:


> Some people can get high off of them and some people can't the only way to know is to try it.
> For more info please see the Official Tramadol thread.



Technically everyone can get high off them, it's just that some people don't feel it due to tolerance.
I find that Tramadol only works when you have a low-to-nothing opiate tolerance.


----------



## fatstep

It's not necessarily true about needing to be opiate naive to feel tramadol, i've found once I got the feeling for how opiates are after 2 years of doing them then I finally saw something in tramadol(Also have a 120mg hydro tolerance probably more now, and tramadol still works in the same doses I started with). I take 400mg and 100mg toppers, but I know my body well and all that, I'd try 200mg with an antihistamine and youll feel great. Tramadol also lasts a long time, often more than 12 hours for me off a single dose, so expect that


----------



## WorldWarMe

fatstep said:


> It's not necessarily true about needing to be opiate naive to feel tramadol, i've found once I got the feeling for how opiates are after 2 years of doing them then I finally saw something in tramadol(Also have a 120mg hydro tolerance probably more now, and tramadol still works in the same doses I started with). I take 400mg and 100mg toppers, but I know my body well and all that, I'd try 200mg with an antihistamine and youll feel great. Tramadol also lasts a long time, often more than 12 hours for me off a single dose, so expect that



I don't find that Tramadol needs an anti-histamine, I've never gotten itchy from it before, unless you're just trying to add a sedated feeling to the high.

If you're trying to add sedation, try using Doxylamine, it's always been my favorite to mix with opiates.


----------



## fatstep

I use doxylamine often for morphine but tramadol give me itches almost like codeine, needless to say Id rather my face not be red and skin peeling from scratching plus it mellows out the tramadol because it's so stimulating, it makes me able to nod


----------



## WorldWarMe

The Doxylamine should work with the Tramadol for the itching, if not, add in another anti-histamine.


----------



## weekend addiction

My friend mixes them with kratom. Don't know if its safe or not.


----------



## fm1983

Your main concern is to not take above 400mg within 24 hours as the seizure threshold is lowered. This can be counter-acted by a benzo, but I wouldn't recommend the combo unless you are familiar with how each drug reacts on your body separately.

150mg should be a good dose, but if you read these boards, tramadol is very hit or miss. Some people swear by it, and some wouldn't take them for free, so keep that in mind as well. It's also a SNRI or SSRI, so that may come into play on how you feel from them.


----------



## WorldWarMe

fm1983 said:


> Your main concern is to not take above 400mg within 24 hours as the seizure threshold is lowered. This can be counter-acted by a benzo, but I wouldn't recommend the combo unless you are familiar with how each drug reacts on your body separately.
> 
> 150mg should be a good dose, but if you read these boards, tramadol is very hit or miss. Some people swear by it, and some wouldn't take them for free, so keep that in mind as well. It's also a SNRI or SSRI, so that may come into play on how you feel from them.



It acts as a very mild SSRI.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Some love 'em, other hate 'em. I personally have no experience with opioids other than codeine and tramadol, and I quite like tramadol. Long duration, the SNRI effect enhances it, and decent euphoria. I personally take quite high doses though. Anyway, make sure you're not on SSRIs or SNRIs, don't take over 400mg, and don't combine with too many other CNS depressants - the usual story. 

As for dosing - provided you're not opioid-tolerant - start out with 100-150mg, and then go in increments of 50 at 1-1.5 hour intervals, until you hit a "sweet spot". Tramadol's bioavailability increases the more you have it in your system, and it takes a while to take effect since its metabolite, O-desmethyltramadol, is far more potent in SNRI and opioid agonism than tramadol itself. Low doses of benzos will probably make the high more agreeable and increase any potential zappy, spastic effects from higher doses, as well as decreasing seizure risk.


----------



## WorldWarMe

Psychonauticunt said:


> I personally have no experience with opioids other than codeine and tramadol



Codeine is an opiate, not an opioid. Tramadol is an opioid.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

WorldWarMe said:


> Codeine is an opiate, not an opioid. Tramadol is an opioid.



Yeah alright, true that. I just prefer not to separately write opiates and opioids 'cuz I'm lazy like that and use the term opioid to cover them both.


----------



## jamesmartin

OP I was likeyou a few months back . 

I have tried opiates now but at the time I was taking the tramadol I hadn't and I really wanted to know what opiates were like ....
.... So I took like 250 mg (5 pills)....

I was puking all night. But when the puking stopped I felt amazing .

Not worth it though in my opinion .
Or start with lower doses first to suit your tolerance


----------



## Crankinit

WorldWarMe said:


> Codeine is an opiate, not an opioid. Tramadol is an opioid.



Isn't 'opioid' a blanket term for any drug that acts on those receptors, with 'opiate' referring specifically to the alkaloids of the poppy plant and their derivatives?


----------



## WorldWarMe

Crankinit said:


> Isn't 'opioid' a blanket term for any drug that acts on those receptors, with 'opiate' referring specifically to the alkaloids of the poppy plant and their derivatives?


I'm pretty sure an opioid is a synthetic opiate, I could be wrong tho.


----------



## fm1983

Wiki says:

An opioid is a chemical that works by binding to opioid receptors, which are found principally in the central nervous system and the gastrointestinal tract
*
Although the term opiate is often used as a synonym for opioid, the term opiate is properly limited to only the natural alkaloids  found in the resin of the opium poppy.*


----------



## shmeglyn

don't take the seizure risk lightly either. i had one and that was with a tolerance..... these made me feel good the first few times but that was it, never did again even with long breaks between use. and the withdrawal is the worst and can happen from even short term use..... i HATE tramadol.


----------



## Burg86

You'd have to take a lot of it (l, and that's something you never really want to do (with anything). Even then it still won't give you a true high like tabs, or percs. Technically Tramadol binds to the mu-opiod receptor so I guess it is an opiod somewhat. It sucks though in my opinion, but that's just me.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

thomwin said:


> I've got a handful of 50's, but, damn they barely make a good pain reliever
> 
> These are brand new.  I've never taken over 100mg
> 
> People like these?



Some hate 'em, others like them. Theyre long-lasting synthetic opioids with mild SNRI/SSRI effects, which may add a sense of well-being to the opiate euphoria.

I personally think they're decent pain relievers at 100mg or so. Recreationally, go 200-300 and maybe 400 if you aren't too scared, but that increases seizure risk.

Take a small amount of anticonvulsant benzos to counteract this.


----------



## trovince

I really enjoy tramadol, I'd take four, seeing as how you've already tried taking two.


----------



## paranoid android

I never found tramadol to give me any opioid effects at all really. It doesent even kill pain for me. Maybe it's because i tried every other opiate/opioid first before trying tramadol and ive been on morphine, hydomorphone or sometimes fentanyl or oxycodone for the past 6 years or so.

 I do get some off the SNRI effects though i think since it can make my bipolar worse and make me manic.

 Some people love tramadol some don't. You'l like it more if you have a low opioid tolerance.


----------



## Nexius

WorldWarMe said:


> I'm pretty sure an opioid is a synthetic opiate, I could be wrong tho.



Its used both ways, in general science a opiate is a natural alkaloid, opioid is a synthetic


----------



## phatass

Trams never really worked on me... recreational or therapeticcally....

also a quick reminder... NO MORE than 400mg/day,otherxise you could risk a seizure.;..


----------



## Cobain33

ive taken probably ever prescribed painkiller on the market. Tramadol by far gave the least help, with the worst side effects.


----------



## paranoid android

> a quick reminder... NO MORE than 400mg/day,otherxise you could risk a seizure.;..



I forgot to mention that and alot of people seem to forget about the risk of seizures from tramadol. It isint as bad i don't think as darvon, darvocet (propoxyphene) or demerol (meperidine,pethidine) up in your body (atleast i don't think it does) but above 400mg's a day is risky especially if you have any history of seizure disorders or use other drugs that lower the seizure threshold.



> ive taken probably ever prescribed painkiller on the market. Tramadol by far gave the least help, with the worst side effects



 As much as i don't like tramadol i hate propoxyphene aka darvon much worse. Way worse side effects then tramadol and it's much more toxic.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Psychonauticunt said:


> Some hate 'em, others like them. Theyre long-lasting synthetic opioids with mild SNRI/SSRI effects, which may add a sense of well-being to the opiate euphoria.
> 
> I personally think they're decent pain relievers at 100mg or so. Recreationally, go 200-300 and maybe 400 if you aren't too scared, but that increases seizure risk.
> 
> Take a small amount of anticonvulsant benzos to counteract this.



EDIT: Space out your doses. Tramadol is a prodrug that metabolizes into O-desmethyltramadol, which is thousands of times more potent than morphine. The bioavailability increases the more tramadol you have in your system, so start at 100-200 and go in increments of 50-10 every hour or so until you hit your "sweet spot" or maximum desired dose if you plan on stopping at 400mg.

Also, this way you'll be high all fuckin day.


----------



## Smokey McPot

O-desmethyltramadol is nowhere near thousands of times more potent than morphine.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Smokey McPot said:


> O-desmethyltramadol is nowhere near thousands of times more potent than morphine.



Oops, my bad. I was benzoed when I wrote that. I meant that it is approximately as potent as morphine. CBA to Google, but from memory it was something like that.


----------



## dl982000

I Love how folks say trams wont get u high when i can snort 2 oxycodone 30mg's and feel a less enjoyable buzz than five tram hcl 50mg's i'm just lucky i got a cheap habbit which is perscribed i never go up in doseage or anything no tolerance in three years yet again i must be lucky, my cousin spends *<snip>* i win!


----------



## bronson

This is a bump of a very old thread which is discouraged. I'm going to close it, feel free to start a new one if you have further *questions*. PM any queries.


----------

